# New Moderator



## Krummhorn

We are pleased to announce that TurnaboutVox has been added to the staff of TC effective immediately.

Please join us in welcoming TurnaboutVox to his new position.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Welcome TurnaboutVox. Appreciate that you are taking on this responsibility.


----------



## mmsbls

Congratulations, TurnaboutVox! Welcome to the team.


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Welcome TurnaboutVox. Appreciate that you are taking on this responsibility.


I second this :tiphat:


----------



## sospiro

Congratulations TurnaboutVox!

:tiphat:


----------



## Ilarion

BRAVO and congrats to a level-minded Tc Colleague whose common sense and good personality has afforded him a chance to help in keeping the "Good Ship TalkClassical" in good order.

:tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


----------



## Taggart

Welcome to the team!


----------



## Art Rock

Congrats and good luck.


----------



## Guest

I'm going to reach out to you.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Congratulations on getting your gamekeeper's badge.

See you in the woods. 

:tiphat:


----------



## elgar's ghost

Go for it, son!


----------



## Ingélou

Excellent news! Your posts are characterised by wit, good sense & integrity & are a delight to read. Turnabout Vox, you will make a *fabulous* moderator. Congratulations! :tiphat:


----------



## Templeton

Looking forward to you continuing to do Lancashire proud . Congratulations.


----------



## Guest

Congratulations Sir.:tiphat:


----------



## Headphone Hermit

excellent choice! Well done, Sir!


----------



## MrTortoise

Congrats Turnabout!


----------



## Ukko

Ilarion said:


> BRAVO and congrats to a level-minded Tc Colleague whose common sense and good personality has afforded him a chance to help in keeping the "Good Ship TalkClassical" in good order.
> 
> :tiphat::tiphat::tiphat:


"The Good Ship L... Talk Classical"?

Yeah, _TV_, you have my blessing too.


----------



## GioCar

Congratulazioni di cuore, T-Vox! :clap:

(ooops...should be careful not to get my first infraction point from you for my Italian...)


----------



## arpeggio

Congratulations.


----------



## Kivimees

It's nice to have friends in the right places.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Well, I must say, people have received the news very calmly, and it's not even April Fools' Day!


To be serious - thank you for your kind messages of support, everyone (e anche grazie a te, GioCar). I'll do my best to be a helpful member of the forum moderation team. You're a formidable group of passionate, well - sometimes extremely well - informed enthusiasts and experts and I hope you'll be tolerant of a 'newbie' moderator's attempts to get to grips with the role. 

T-Vox


----------



## Guest

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, I must say, people have received the news very calmly, and it's not even April Fools' Day!
> 
> T-Vox


On here maybe, but on Twitter it's a veritable ****-storm.


----------



## Stavrogin

Congratulations TurnaboutVox!


----------



## Headphone Hermit

TurnaboutVox said:


> Well, I must say, people have received the news very calmly .....


 ... but just up the M6, the streets are packed with revellers and the one-way system past Dalton Square is at a standstill as people of all ages, nationalities and interests (a microcosm of TC world) celebrate the news. Such celebrations have not been seen in this part of the world since the announcement of the proposed Crinkley Bottom Theme Park in Morecambe over 25 years ago


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Headphone Hermit said:


> Such celebrations have not been seen in this part of the world since the announcement of the proposed Crinkley Bottom Theme Park in Morecambe over 25 years ago
> 
> View attachment 81875


Are you sure? They don't look angry enough to have been threatened with a "Crinkley Bottom"


----------



## Badinerie

Ey oop...there goes the neighborhood!


----------



## Triplets

Let me be a voice of dissent here. In the work place, when a friend and colleague becomes elevated to Management Level, I have conflicted feelings. On the one hand, assuming that the person desired this change in status, I am delighted for them that they obtained their goal. On the other hand, one realizes that the relationship between us will undergo a change. In some cases, the friendship is unaffected, but not always. 
This is not the workplace, so the analogy is not exact. However, while I personally enjoy the moderators that I have interacted with here, there has been a distinct tendency to be heavy handed towards some of the more interesting members (many of whom now no longer post). Turnabout is one of my favorite posters on TC, and I hope his/her change in status will not change that.


----------



## Guest

Triplets said:


> Let me be a voice of dissent here. In the work place, when a friend and colleague becomes elevated to Management Level, I have conflicted feelings. On the one hand, assuming that the person desired this change in status, I am delighted for them that they obtained their goal. On the other hand, one realizes that the relationship between us will undergo a change. In some cases, the friendship is unaffected, but not always.
> This is not the workplace, so the analogy is not exact. However, while I personally enjoy the moderators that I have interacted with here, there has been a distinct tendency to be heavy handed towards some of the more interesting members (many of whom now no longer post). Turnabout is one of my favorite posters on TC, and I hope his/her change in status will not change that.


As some measure of consolation, let me assure you that I will never be a mod.

Trust me.


----------



## Triplets

dogen said:


> As some measure of consolation, let me assure you that I will never be a mod.
> 
> Trust me.


Whew, that's a relief.


----------



## Ukko

Triplets said:


> Whew, that's a relief.


Hah! Ambiguity underlying innocence.


----------



## Guest

Ukko said:


> Hah! Ambiguity underlying innocence.


I know, I can't work out whether to be offended or not by that post. Just to be on the safe side I'll report it anyway.


----------



## Dr Johnson

I shall never be a mod either. 

Much as I like a lot of their music (The Small faces, The Who etc) I can't be bothered with the silly clothes (e.g. parkas, skinny trousers) and scooters.


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> I shall never be a mod either.
> 
> Much as I like a lot of their music (The Small faces, The Who etc) I can't be bothered with the silly clothes (e.g. parkas, skinny trousers) and scooters.


Brilliant! :tiphat:
(Are you *sure* you won't change your mind?)


----------



## Dr Johnson

Ingélou said:


> Brilliant! :tiphat:
> (Are you *sure* you won't change your mind?)


Positive.

I find Vespas completely unmanageable.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> I shall never be a mod either.
> 
> Much as I like a lot of their music (The Small faces, The Who etc) I can't be bothered with the silly clothes (e.g. parkas, skinny trousers) and scooters.


Ah, that's completely demolished my image of you. I was almost sure you had been a mod!


----------



## Guest

Dr Johnson said:


> Positive.
> 
> I find Vespas completely unmanageable.


I find it ironic that the term "mod" was to demonstrate their love of modernity yet it soon became fixed as a virtually uniform "look."


----------



## Dr Johnson

TurnaboutVox said:


> Ah, that's completely demolished my image of you. I was almost sure you had been a mod!


There weren't many mods aged between 5 and 7 in rural Somerset at the movement's height.

Of course, I can't speak for other parts of the country.


----------



## Dr Johnson

dogen said:


> I find it ironic that the term "mod" was to demonstrate their love of modernity yet it soon became fixed as a virtually uniform "look."


But that is often the way of things.


----------



## SixFootScowl

I think I dislike the Mod look almost as much as I dislike the disco look. All 70s stuff that I prefer not dwell on.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

Congratulations TurnaboutVox! :tiphat:


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> There weren't many *mods aged between 5 and 7* in rural Somerset at the movement's height.
> 
> Of course, I can't speak for other parts of the country.


Well, that certainly explains your difficulty managing the Vespa.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dr Johnson said:


> I find Vespas completely unmanageable.


anyone who could handle a boiling pan of water could handle a Vesta :lol:


----------



## Haydn man

Templeton said:


> Looking forward to you continuing to do Lancashire proud . Congratulations.


I will second that


----------



## Becca

I have lived in two places in my life, Lancashire and San Diego. After having a quick check of the weather for the week, I think that I will stay in California


----------



## Ilarion

dogen said:


> I find it ironic that the term "mod" was to demonstrate their love of modernity yet it soon became fixed as a virtually uniform "look."


In following with the theme of "Mod", may I suggest "ModSquad" for the "mods" of Tc?


----------



## Dr Johnson

Headphone Hermit said:


> anyone who could handle a boiling pan of water could handle a Vesta :lol:
> 
> View attachment 81939


I've never tried riding a boiling pan of water.


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> I've never tried riding a boiling pan of water.


And I wouldn't, if I were you...


----------



## Dr Johnson

I've never tried eating a Vesta curry either.


----------



## Ingélou

Dr Johnson said:


> I've never tried eating a Vesta curry either.


I remember Vesta Chow Mein from days of yore. Gawd knows what a Chinese person would think - well actually, I do know what my Chinese room-mate at uni thought & it's unprintable - but I adored their 'crispy noodles'. (Who wouldn't love the taste of salty fried cardboard?)

PS - But to make this relevant, I'd like to point out that *The New Mod* is the Real Deal.


----------



## Ukko

Ilarion said:


> In following with the theme of "Mod", may I suggest "ModSquad" for the "mods" of Tc?


It can't be ModSquad without a Mr. T.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Dr Johnson said:


> I've never tried eating a Vesta curry either.


follow the advice in post #47 is my recommendation


----------



## clara s

best choice

congratulations mr McVox


----------



## Becca

Dr Johnson said:


> I've never tried eating a Vesta curry either.


A curry made with matches??


----------



## Dr Johnson

Becca said:


> A curry made with matches??


I'm told that's how it tasted.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Dr Johnson said:


> I'm told that's how it tasted.


I can vouch for that. In the 80's I had a vegetarian PhD student friend who existed on them. On the occasions I went to stay with him that's what he'd produce. They were very strange, with a taste I'd describe as almost-but-not-quite-food.


----------



## Guest

Cat food that you would throw in the bin.


----------



## Ilarion

Ukko said:


> It can't be ModSquad without a Mr. T.


Doggone it - forgot something again:tiphat:


----------



## Jos

Congratulations TV !

In your capacity as moderator, should hefty disputes arise, you can also use the motto of our favourite recordlabel : "TurnaboutVox is fair play". :cheers:

Best wishes,
Jos


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Jos said:


> Congratulations TV !
> 
> In your capacity as moderator, should hefty disputes arise, you can also use the motto of our favourite recordlabel : "TurnaboutVox is fair play". :cheers:
> 
> Best wishes,
> Jos


Thanks, Jos.

To the membership at large I say - I will try my best to live up and down to your various expectations.


----------



## Blancrocher

I have to say: since you've become a moderator, I no longer feel comfortable reporting so many of your posts to the staff.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Blancrocher said:


> I have to say: since you've become a moderator, I no longer feel comfortable reporting so many of your posts to the staff.


It's OK, Blanc, you don't need to worry. You can only complain _so many_ times that my 'Current Listening' posts contain secret coded references to the Catholic Church, the Communist Party *and* the giant lizards that are "really in charge of the global financial system" and still be taken seriously by the moderation team...


----------



## kartikeys

Welcome, and wish you success.


----------

